

Naive Bayes classifier - hoobert
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naive_Bayes_classifier

======
rwolf
I recently did a project with naive bayesian classification, and it was a
blast. If you haven't gotten your feet wet with artificial intelligence yet, I
recommend document classification as a starting point.

O'Reilly's "Collective Intelligence" has a great chapter on this, with at
least one improvement over the stuff I culled from the rest of the web. Paul
Graham has a post somewhere about spam filters that shows how the big kids
build it.

For the kids in the front row, try changing your old classifiers to 4-step
markov chains. If you're asking "why would I do that?", you're in the wrong
classroom :)

